# Still not working right???



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

O.K., 
I posted a few weeks ago about getting my bike back up and running. I sunk it in the pond at the hunting camp. 
See this for detailshttp://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2301

I am still waiting for my new Uni Filter to come in. I was convinced that the OEM Paper filter that got wet, was the problem. I tried running it a little today, before I put everything back together. I ran it with out an air filter, with the air box closed and everything else as it should be. It seems to be running REAL rich. I can see black smoke/soot coming out of the exhaust. I have not changed any of my jets or adjusted anything that would affect the air/fuel mixture.
I am at a complete loss???
I would appreciate any ideas before I start rejetting. I spent almost three weeks getting it perfect the first time, I REALLY don't want to do it again!
Thanks


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I would not start rejetting untill you have the UNI installed due to the UNI having a differant flow rate that the stock filter.


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

I just got the Uni installed. It is still running REAL rich. I have already gone down two sizes on the main jet and one size on the pilot. The plug is still coal black and I'm getting puffs of black smoke when I give it throttle. I guess I have to go back to the starting point and go from there. I just don't understand why/how getting the filter wet caused all this?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

is your choke circuit stuck open?


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

I checked the choke, it's working normal. The bike will not even idle. I even tried running it with the air box lid off and it's still producing jet black plugs. I am at a complete loss. I have changed the pilot jet back down to the OEM size, lowered the clip on my needle one groove and gone down 4 sizes on the main jet.
Any ideas? I was planning on making a trip to Tower Trax on Sat, but I guess that's out the window.
Thanks Guys!


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone that wants to take a trip to New Orleans and help figure this out, there is a case of beer in it for you. Two, if you get the bike running correctly! LOL


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Why is this thread not showing up in the new post section?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Carb Float Adj. is off ,or the float has a hole in it


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

O.K., I spent four hours fighting with the bike again tonight. I is still not running. I went and bought a caliper to measure my float height. Per the service manual specs, I am dead on balls with the measurement. I cleaned the vent and drain/overflow on the carb thinking that maybe that was the problem, but I am still getting the same results. I can't get the bike to idle at all. I have to keep the throttle pressed just to keep the bike from dieing. When I do have it running, it's not running good at all. I get black smoke when I run it and when I let off the throttle, it sputters, spits out black puffs of smoke smoke and dies. 
I seems to be running better when I have the air box cover on than when I take it off. I lifted it off while it was running and it started sputtering more than it already does?
Sorry to be so long winded, but I'm trying to get all the facts out on the table.
Any and all ideas are appreciated. I am ready to take a sledge hammer to this thing. I'm soooooo frustrated!!!!!!! 
Thanks


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

It really sounds like a choke issue to me now NOLA , I would remove the choke and clean the passage and the choke mech. with cleaner . best of luck to ya .


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

I checked the choke. It is working normal. I took it apart and watched the choke slide move back and forth and when I have it running, if I open or close the choke, I get a response form the engine? Any other suggestions?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

There has got to be a clogged passage somewhere to be that rich . if you moved the clip down on your needle meaning twoards the tip of the needle you have opened up the idle circuit to much....I think .......I am not 100% on exactly whats going on here but we will find it shortly  If you close the choke does the prob get worse?


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

I moved the clip, up, towards the top (away from the taper) and it was still rich. Yes,when I closed (starting position) the choke, it gets worse, if that's possible. When I put the choke back to riding position (open), it gets better. I just want to be on the same page as far as open/closed choke.
I put all my jets and needle back to where I had them after I checked the float tonight. I figured it was running fine before, it shouldn't be the jetting.
Right after I drowned the bike, it wouldn't run at idle. I had a little bit of water in the air box, but none in the oil. I took the whole carb apart and clean it real good with carb cleaner. When I reassembled it and tried to run it with the new filter, that's when I started having all this trouble. 
Do you think I got water back up the exhaust and screwed up something in the motor?
I drained the gas and changed the oil twice already and have not seen any signs of water. I even have Seafoam in the oil and gas.
Thanks for the quick responses!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I dont think its anything internal . One time on my old 400 it sucked tha air filter seal ring into the intake and I had the same problems you are talking about ...:thinking: Give me a little bit to think I will get back with you


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks! If it helps I can let you listen and/see it running via a phone call or video. Let me know. I appreciate all the help you are giving me. I am so frustrated with this thing!


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Man it sure sounds like some trash in the carb


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

bruteman said:


> Man it sure sounds like some trash in the carb


 All signs keep pointing back to that .... I have cleaned them before and some trash somehow stayed in the carbs and had to clean them again:aargh4:,at least it aint a snorkeled Prairie  It takes a LOT of effort to remove all the stuff just to get to them .....then you cant get to the clamps Etc. Etc.


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll pull it back out tomorrow and clean it again. Where do you think the trash could/would be to be affecting the air intake? I'll let you know how it turns out. If you think of anything else, let me know! Thanks!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

check diaphram area and make sure you are getting a complete seal . as far as where to look .... it could be anywhere anyone of the passages gets stopped up all the excess gas gets pushed through the open circit


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Just trowing stuff out there. Is it getting enough spark? Is the battery good?

I sunk my AC 400 one time and it run like crap. I cleaned the carb several times and it keep running very rich. One day i noticed when i turned my head lights on it would run better.I know that sounds weird but its true. Turns out my voltage regulator/rectifier had gotten wet and went bad.It would not produce enough power for spark unless i had the lights on which would make it send more power through the system. Once i replaced the rectifier it run great.

I agree it sounds like the carb but you never know.


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Metal Man. I'll try that also.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Bad needle seat??


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

What do you mean by that? 
Just a follow up: I charged the battery today. Got a full charge and tried running it with and with out the headlights. No luck. I then took the carb out and cleaned it REALLY well. I reassembled everything, again, and it is still doing the same thing. I even tried the headlights again, but no luck.
What do you mean by needle seat? Are you talking about the inside of the slide or the taper end where it goes into the main jet and holder?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I had a Yamaha carb kicking my butt also. I started a thread on it. I was convinced it needed a new carb. I cleaned and changed everything from the float, float pin, needle valve, jets. I can't even guess how many times I had that thing apart. Have you done the clear tube test where you attach a clear tube to the bottom of the carb and run it up beside the carb to check your float level while it's running?


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

No, I haven't check the float level. I checked the float height and it was dead on.
Now it's doing something totally different. Today, I had to move it out of the garage. While I had it in the driveway, I decided to crank it and see if I put it in gear it would act any different. Well, it started right up, I put it n gear and it idle like a champ. If I eased on the throttle, I could get it to move, but then it would start to almost gasp through the snorkel? I let it run for a little while and played with the throttle and idle screw. It eventually died on me. I thought I ran out of gas (I only had a little bit in it while working on it. I have to take the tank on and off to get at the carb.) Well, I filled it back up and now I can't get it to start for anything. I even tried ether. I put a new plug in it because I thought maybe it was fouled from running so rich, but that didn't work? I went to check to see if I was getting spark and got the $%@* shocked out of me. Question: I had the plug in the boot but out of the engine and was holding the boot by the thickest part. When I pressed the starter button, I got lit up. Should this be happening? Do I have a bad plug wire?


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

What ended up being your problem Bruin?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The vent tube that plugs into the top of the carb and runs up to the handle bars was plugged. The only thing I can think of was it created some kind of siphoning effect and let the bowl fill with fuel.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

NOLABear said:


> Question: I had the plug in the boot but out of the engine and was holding the boot by the thickest part. When I pressed the starter button, I got lit up. Should this be happening? Do I have a bad plug wire?


No, you should not have been able to get shocked through the boot or wire unless it was wet, cracked, cut or otherwise found a path through the material or down the surface of the wire. If you didn't have the body of the plug grounded, the spark is more likely to discharge across a surface or a distance it normaly wouldn't if it could reach a ground within its reach..say a half an inch or so airspace. I would say you have a bad boot or something conductive on the boot. JMO


----------

